# History timelines



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I have been searching and searching for a good timeline.
One that shows what was happening in China at the time of the Aztecs or what was going on in South America at the same time as the Byzantine Empire... that sort of thing.

I see lots of timelines and timeline books on Amazon that look just great but they start at the time of Adam and Eve.

Does anyone know of a book or wall chart or anything that is comprehensive and with a wide scope that is more secular? One that covers early civilizations such as the Sumerians and others and not just Adam and Eve..?

I am getting so frustrated trying... even if it is a printable from the computer or something..anything!


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Look on bookfinder.com first. They catalog everything on Amazon, all the other book services and many of the small shops.

http://www.bookfinder.com/search/?a...nation=us&currency=USD&mode=basic&st=sr&ac=qr


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

It seems like the internet would be so good for a timeline like that. How about usborne books? Would they have some thing like this?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh Darren!!!
What an awesome, awesome, awesome site.
Thank you for the link!
I haven't searched for history timelines on it, but I did some other poking around.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

The link is to a search using the keyword timeline to pull out every book with timeline in the title.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

what about something like this?
http://www.amazon.com/Timelines-World-History-John-Teeple/dp/0789489260


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

That one is at the top of my list..
what I really, really want is this..
http://www.amazon.com/Adams-Chart-H...y-Timeline-Panels/dp/0890515131/ref=pd_cp_b_3

How cool is that??
Except secular.

But I think I will end up with the one you posted..

Though I do have some downloaded blank timeline sheets for the wall.. I would need to laminate them though or do something to make them more sturdy and long lasting. Plus.. it would never be as cool as you think it will, you know?


----------



## HomeOnTheFarm (Mar 9, 2004)

The Adams chart is incredible...I love ours. Starts with the Bible and quickly expands to cover the rest of history (as the line of Adam grew).


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I have the Adams book and love it, but I think you might be looking for something more like this: 
http://www.hyperhistory.com/
You can do a search on Amazon for World History Chart, and quite a few come up, but most are older versions of the Adams book listed above.

Dawn


----------

